# Nikka...and soon to be Titan's...memorial garden pics



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Wanted to show you guys a couple of pics of where we laid Nikka to rest in our backyard and the BEAUTIFUL stepping stone I had made for her. It even has a place where we connected her dog tag to at the bottom.

We buried her 2 weeks ago yesterday, got the new puppy the very next day...and then Titan died 2 days later. It is still SURREAL that I am going to have to order another stone and bury my boy. I had JUST felt a bit of peace finally laying her in her resting place after 2 months of grieving hard for her unexpected loss. Those 2.5 days I had after her burial with the new puppy and Titan were the happiest my husband said he had seen me since Nikka died in April. It's no wonder I experienced what shock feels like for the first time that night at the emergency vet clinic when Titan was put to sleep. Life can be SO cruel....


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Such a beautiful stone you had made for her As well as a beautiful area to lay them down. Looks very peaceful.
This puppy is really lucky to have you as her forever mom:wub:
Hugs and happy thoughts being sent your way from Jersey!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

That is beautiful. What a wonderful memorial for your girl.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

What a gorgeous thing to think of. I love it, very unusual... I love the added bit for her tag. RIP Nikka and Titan.. From Nero...aw:aw:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I just hate coming into this forum. But I couldn't resist your thread, and am glad I looked. That stepping stone is absolutely lovely and a truly wonderful memorial to your beloved pet. And the tag thing is VERY awesome- how special!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your pain. This is a truly beautiful memorial.

How are the kids doing?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What a lovely marker. Again, I just wanted to say how very sorry I am knowing the pain you must be going through. Its just so unfair.

Many healing hugs,


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Can I ask where you got it made? I would love to get one for my lab Belle who passed away earlier this year.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

That is such a beautiful stepping stone and memorial. Sorry for your loss of your two beloved friends.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That is a beautiful resting place that you have there, and the stones are awesome. We have statues over the graves of our lost babies situated in the ivy under the pine trees. The little one in the picture is now buried above her big sister.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry for your pain. This is a truly beautiful memorial.
> 
> How are the kids doing?


The kids are 21 and 16 ... so they went back to their own worlds right away. Hubby is thinking about Titan every day - but it doesn't show on the outside. Me on the other hand??? I feel like a mess - but having a 10-week old puppy forces you to get up every day, put on your 'big girl panties' and deal with it!

I'm SO thanking God he put her in our lives right when he did...and I'm positive it was no accident. However, one of these days, soon, I know I'm going to have to face all of my feelings right under the surface that Titan is gone. It all happened SO fast - I still haven't processed it all.

Thanks SO much for asking!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> View attachment 9448
> 
> 
> View attachment 9449
> ...


LOVE your statues!! 

I'd love to see more pics of what others on the forum have done for their memorials. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I swear I'm going to stop reading these posts but I just can't for some reason- I'm glad I read this one because these memorials are lovely. A friend of mine gave me a sandstone engraved with the saying "Friends multiply our joy and divide our grief". I keep it next to the urn with my gsd Omy's ashes


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I just love the message on the stone. I may steal it for my Pom who recently passed (if you don't mind). 

I am so sorry for the loss of your pups! 
The one best place to bury a good dog, is in the heart of his master.
I cannot remember where I got that saying, but I like it. And, it is so true.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the stone and garden is absolutely gorgeous..you did a wonderful job! You should go into business..

Lovely lovely tribute


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I love the stone. I am so sorry for your pain but I am glad your pup is bringing you joy, they have a way of doing that.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Hugs. I think of you a lot and try to send strength your way for so much you have to bear. The stone is lovely and so is your angel pup. It is OK to grieve. It is OK to laugh. It is OK to feel everything you are feeling. It is OK one day to just break down and lose it. Then the pup will toddle up and lick away the tears. Breath by breath, day by day. Hang in there.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

that is so beautiful it made me .


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

They are beautiful tributes. I teared up all over again. Such a beautiful way to remember her.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

lonestarag05 said:


> Can I ask where you got it made? I would love to get one for my lab Belle who passed away earlier this year.


Oh my gosh...I am SO late responding to this but I'll give it a try! Here's where I got the stone - if your friend does end up ordering - please have her tell Karen that Christine in Kansas City sent her that way...thanks!

www.DogSteppingStones.com
[email protected]
1-360-221-2533


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

So beautiful. 

When we had Zeus cremated, I thought long and hard as far as what to with his ashes, it sat for a long time in my living room, I couldn't bring myself to bury him and accept that it was really over and that he was gone. 

When we were making decisions on Saturday, I did not want Odin's ashes as it will sit in my living room for a long time. I cannot and will not be able to bury his ashes, we had him cremated and his ashes will be put in the communal cemetery. I don't want to accept that he's really gone, it's too painful. 
I will have his portrait done and will place it next to Zeus's. It will take a while, I can't look at his photos without crying my eyes out.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

What a beautiful way to memorialize. I love it.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> When we had Zeus cremated, I thought long and hard as far as what to with his ashes, it sat for a long time in my living room, I couldn't bring myself to bury him and accept that it was really over and that he was gone.
> 
> ...


OH, my heart is hurting for you so bad...probably because my OWN heart is still hurting so bad . (although my heart would be hurting for you regardless!)

It will be 6 weeks on Friday that Titan died. I STILL haven't processed his death yet. It happened 4 days after I buried Nikka and 3 days after I got Kaiya BECAUSE Nikka died. While my husband was putting Nikka's ashes in the ground on Tuesday, he was telling my 16-yr old daughter and I how even though he was going to center the stone in the landscape bed - he was going to bury her to the left, so that SOMEDAY, when Titan died, we could bury him there, too, and just move her stone over. My daughter and I BOTH said "NO, don't even TALK about that...ESPECIALLY after everything we've just been through!!" 3 days later...he was gone 

One minute he was playing frisbee - the next we were in the emergency vet clinic putting him to sleep.

I really don't think I will deal with his death until after summer is over - at least I'm pretty sure that's how it will play out.

My bond with him was WAY too strong, WAY too deep and everything happened WAY too fast. Then, I came home and have had a new 'baby', summer chaos with the kids, etc. - so it was just easier to 'put it on a shelf' for now than to deal with it. This may sound weird - but his passing and his life deserve my 100% attention - and until I'm ready to 'go there'...I'm just not. I KNOW he's gone - but I haven't ACCEPTED that he's gone. It's not fair that I lost him when I did and therefore, I'm just not doing 'all that' yet. 

My husband picked up his ashes a week 1/2 after he died. I got the voicemail VERY unexpectedly saying we could come pick them up. It took 3 weeks to get Nikka's back, so I really was taken off guard. I burst into tears because I haven't even GRIEVED yet - so to go pick up his ashes? H**L NO! He went and picked them up the end of June and put them somewhere in this house where I cannot find them (per my instructions). When I'm ready - I will ask where they are. The day he died, a good friend was here and had her really expensive camera taking pics of new baby Kaiya...and Titan. Once she found out he died - she IMMEDIATELY emailed me the pics. That was 6 weeks ago - I still haven't opened that e-mail...I just can't. Those were the last pics of him alive and he looked SOOOOOO beautiful and healthy. The word 'death' and 'Titan' still haven't 'connected' in my brain yet...at least emotionally.....so I DEFINITELY get what you're saying.

Nothing I am saying is going to make your journey easier - and my God to lose a puppy? It's hard for me to even imagine...especially now. Just know that I COMPLETELY understand your pain for what it's worth!:hugs:


----------

